# Enceder foco con fotocelda y transformador



## killo12juan (May 27, 2013)

pues mi mproblema y mi duda es que me encargaron un proyecto de encender un foco con fotocelda y transformador estuve buscando el diagrama y me encontre con este http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.mx/2009/08/fotocelda-2da-version.html lo arme y todo y resulta que no hace su funcion y en el diagrama que dice con fuente dc en la parte donde esta el simbolo de la corriente alterna le adapte un transformador de 12v pero sigue sin hacer el funcionamiento de tapar la fotocelda y que encienda el foco despues le pregunte a mi profesora y me dice que ya no le ponga el trandformador pero mi duda es en la parte del circuito que tiene el simbolo de corriente alterna le adapto una clavija o un transformador eso no entiendo ojala me pudieran ayudar


----------



## aquileslor (May 27, 2013)

Si es para hacer pruebas deberías usar un transformador aislador de 110 a 110 aislados para evitar problemas de choque eléctrico. La salida de la lámpara debes alimentar con 110 V( o 220 si es lo que tienes). Si es para armarlo definitivo, el circuito directo a la línea es lo mas práctico y no debes usar transformador. El circuito está bien, por lo que tiene que andar.


----------



## killo12juan (May 28, 2013)

de hecho hoy arme el circuito que dice con voltaje dc y le puse clavija pero no funciono y yo supongo que conecte la fotoresistemcia mal o algo aci porque cuando arme el circuito con 9v de corriente directa encendio el led pero no hizo su funcion


----------



## solaris8 (May 28, 2013)

> donde esta el simbolo de la corriente alterna le adapte un transformador de 12v





> de hecho hoy arme el circuito que dice con voltaje dc y le puse clavija pero no funciono y yo supongo que conecte la fotoresistemcia mal o algo aci porque cuando arme el circuito con 9v de corriente directa encendio el led pero no hizo su funcion



cual fue la adaptacion que hiciste??






este es el circuito que estas usando??

revisa r3 y el moc


----------



## aquileslor (May 28, 2013)

Quizás 12 V sean pocos para el moc y el triac. Usá los 110V, pero ojo que es de cuidado. Como te dije, para pruebas con alta tensión siempre uso un tranformador aislador, aqui, de 220 a 220 V.


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2013)

Los triacs no van en DC, necesitan forzosamente AC. (bueno, como ir van pero es lioso)


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2013)

Prueba sección por sección; quita el optoacoplador e instala un led donde deberían ir los pines 1 y 2 del mismo, respetando la polaridad; el led debería encender y apagarse según el caso. También puedes probar la parte de mayor potencia con mucho cuidado. Realiza el montaje desde el opto en adelante, es decir la parte del triac y la lampara. Desconectado de los 120V energiza el optoacoplador (respetando la plaridad) con unos 3V, seguido conecta a 120V y la lampara debería encender, sin los 3V la lampara debe permanecer apagada. 

No sé si al circuito le falta algún tipo de red RC para evitar disparos del opto


----------



## killo12juan (May 29, 2013)

es es el circuito que estoy armando pero lo volvia probar y resulto que la fotocelda sigue igual pero en el ciruito lleva un pontenciometro ese me imagino que es para regular la intensidad del foco pero cuando muevo el potenciometro baja la intensidad del led y enciende el foco y esa no deveria ser la funcion


----------



## aquileslor (May 29, 2013)

Noooo. Esa es la función. Controla el punto o la cantidad de luz que quieras para que encienda la lámpara.


----------



## solaris8 (May 29, 2013)

aca tenes uno mas sensillo....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/activar-rele-medio-sensor-luz-ldr-15998/


----------



## killo12juan (May 31, 2013)

de hecho encontre este circuito mas facil http://charlietics.blogspot.mx solo queda armarlo y probarlo


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2013)

killo12juan dijo:


> pues mi mproblema y mi duda es que *me encargaron un proyecto de *encender un foco con fotocelda y transformador estuve buscando el diagrama y me encontre con este http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.mx/2009/08/fotocelda-2da-version.html lo arme y todo y resulta que no hace su funcion y en el diagrama que dice con fuente dc en la parte donde esta el simbolo de la corriente alterna le adapte un transformador de 12v pero sigue sin hacer el funcionamiento de tapar la fotocelda y que encienda el foco despues *le pregunte a mi profesora* y me dice que ya no le ponga el trandformador pero mi duda es en la parte del circuito que tiene el simbolo de corriente alterna le adapto una clavija o un transformador eso no entiendo ojala me pudieran ayudar


 
estas haciendo TODO MAL .
todo

supongamso que queres sacar andando ese esquema que vi mas arriba ANDA POR PARTES .
si queres aprender, y no "sacar andando un esquema que tomaste de la web " .

que es ir por partes ?? 

1 -- hace la fuente, medi que te ande bien, ponele carga, medi que siga bien .
2 --- toma la fotocelula, medila con el tester , fijate como vaira segun la luz
2---2 pone al foto en el circuito que seria : la fuente para alimentarla y en serie con el pote o una R. fija, y medi que tension te sale de la union de ambas y como varia la tension segun la luz.
3---1 anda al ci que uses, mira la datasheet
3 ---2 .. arma lo basico y medi y proba , y verifica que hace .
4---1 -- juntas ahora el ci que ya conoces, mas la fuente que ya conoces, mas el conjunto de la R en serie con el LDR que ya conoces que te entrega una tension variable segun la luz .
y probas ese conjunto , midiendo a ver que pasa con la salida de el tester .
4 ---2-- ya te fastidia el tester asi que le pones un led .

5 --- 1 si vas a usar rele proba con la fuente como anda el rele, si dispara bien, si cae la tension .
6 --- calculas que la salida de el ci es capaz de manejar el rele ?? o tenes que usar un T ?? 

y asi se sigue.
de a pasos llegas a cualquier lado .
de a saltos de borracho desesperado solo terminaras estropeado.
aaaaalllllllllllguna vez te podra salir de carambola.
nada mas 


PD: las cosas que probas bien una vez te sirven PARA SIEMPRE -.

che.........esta linda la profesora ???


----------

